# PCGH - Sidebargadget (Minianwendung) NEWSTICKER



## kampfschaaaf (13. November 2007)

Hallo - ich hätte einen Vorschlag bzw. eine Idee:

Entwickelt doch mal bitte ein Vista-Sidebar-Gadget mit *DEM PCGH-Newsticker*. Wäre das nix, oder gibts das schon?

Ebenso wäre nicht schlecht darauf einen Quicklink zur PCGH-Seite draufzusetzen. Optional könnte das Gadget ebenfalls außer dem aktuellen Geschehen auch ein kleines Menu enthalten, indem man spezielle Themen filtern kann: Grafikkarten, Monitore, Prozessoren, Mainboards, ... oder eben Einstellungen, wie Größe des Gadgets oder Aktualisierungsintervall...

Da würde ich mir auch ein klitzekleines Werbefensterchen gefallen lassen. Ebenso könnte man dieses Gadget auf die PCGH-DVD draufmachen und als eine Art Premiumdienst anbieten... Naja ist ja Eure Sache.

MfG kampfschaaaf

```
[url=http://www.sysprofile.de/id37428][img]http://sig.sysprofile.de/gfx/sysp-37428.gif[/img][/url]
```


----------



## Piy (13. November 2007)

hört mit den verdammten doppelthreads aus, jungs -.-


----------



## onliner (13. November 2007)

Doppelthreads sind böse 

@deine frage:
in der Adressleiste ist das Zeichen für Newsfeeds. Den klickts an und erstellts den ganz normal im Browser. dann öffnest den Newsfeeds-Gadget von Vista und wählst unter Optionen den PCGH-Extreme-News, fertig !


----------



## McZonk (13. November 2007)

1mal posten reicht. Es wird dir keiner schneller antworten oder bessere Antworten liefern wenn du mehrfach postest. Bitte beherzige das in Zukunft :sm_B-):


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. November 2007)

Danke @all - das hat geklappt. Ich wollte nicht 2x posten und dachte auch nicht, daß das so böse sei! Ich bin eben hardwaremäßig bewandert, nicht Betriebssystembewandert... somit hat sich das ja erledigt!

MfG
kampfschaaaf


----------

